# good stack w test e



## antonoverlord (Oct 9, 2011)

wanting to know wat sounds best im going w 600mg test e split every 3 days wanting to add something not rreally fan of deca all that water ive heard eq is good replacement but was really wanting to try tren acebut at wat week and how many mgs.  Im trying to bulk wo the painful water weight which i am prone to and tren is really got me jonesing for it.  sounds awesome ive seen some of heavy irons cycles but cant seem to locate them please bump them or give advice on how to run tren well thanks guys


----------



## antonoverlord (Oct 9, 2011)

kinda pysched myself out of tren why do u guys think its so scary bc of tren cough or harsh sides anyhow will take advice on tren but kinda thinking something less scary like the eq or something im 6'2 185 kinda skinny i think wanna get to like 210 know that might be reaching and i dont like orals sorry hard on me.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 9, 2011)

How many cycles have you run?  If you have only ran 1 or 2, then just up your test enanthate dose and add in test prop for a 4 week kickstart if you don't like orals.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 9, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> How many cycles have you run? If you have only ran 1 or 2, then just up your test enanthate dose and add in test prop for a 4 week kickstart if you don't like orals.


 

Good advice, look into npp as it's supposed to cause less bloat than deca. Just test will work fine though maybe at a higher dosage, Ai+diet will keep the water down


----------



## antonoverlord (Oct 10, 2011)

is it not the same as deca npps is deca durabolin or Nandrolone Decanoate


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

Npp is Fast Acting deca, Durobolic is great amp!


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 10, 2011)

prop is good the first 4 weeks, then also on the 2 week bridge.

When you think about it, you can add just about anything to this cycle.


----------



## booze (Oct 10, 2011)

im currently running 500mg test e and 400mg eq and kick started with prop for 4 weeks. up 5kg after 6 weeks but looking sharper and leaner. try it, ill never go back to deca.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 10, 2011)

If your planning  on deca I would definatley go with NPP for your first run.  That way if you get bad sides from it it will be out of your system much faster than Deca would.  And make sure your test dose is higher than the deca dose, preferably double just to be safe, you don't want the dreaded deca-dick.


----------

